# I want to upgrade, but what can I do with the Bolt now?



## forrie (May 30, 2003)

I just bought my Bolt barely a year ago. I want to upgrade to the Edge, more because the design itself of the Edge will fit better in my config. 2TB is more than enough for me.

My problem is, what can I actually do with my Bolt, now that I'm stuck with it. Can it be repurposed, in some fashion, say with a linux distribution or something that will make it useful (apart from trying to sell it).


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Set up in bedroom and use as you would use a mini? If not, sell it.


----------



## forrie (May 30, 2003)

Yes, I may sell it. I just thought there might be some mini-linux dist I could put on it..


----------



## seaninde (Sep 23, 2019)

How much? I returned my edge yesterday because of the bad picture quality and plan to get another bolt.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

forrie said:


> I just bought my Bolt barely a year ago. I want to upgrade to the Edge, more because the design itself of the Edge will fit better in my config. 2TB is more than enough for me.
> 
> My problem is, what can I actually do with my Bolt, now that I'm stuck with it. Can it be repurposed, in some fashion, say with a linux distribution or something that will make it useful (apart from trying to sell it).


Sell it and buy the Edge? Bolt still sounds like a better product.


----------



## forrie (May 30, 2003)

Wow, really. I'm curious what happened with the new Edge, as they are flaunting this as the best DVR they've ever produced. I think the Bolt was a flop as well -- cheap plastic, first one overheated and I had to return it, lots of quirks in the firmware (their QA process must really suck).



Sparky1234 said:


> Sell is and buy the Edge. Bolt still sounds like a better product.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

forrie said:


> Wow, really. I'm curious what happened with the new Edge, as they are flaunting this as the best DVR they've ever produced. I think the Bolt was a flop as well -- cheap plastic, first one overheated and I had to return it, lots of quirks in the firmware (their QA process must really suck).


My Bolt+ has been rock solid from day one.


----------



## Wigohwt (Jun 9, 2019)

forrie said:


> I just bought my Bolt barely a year ago. I want to upgrade to the Edge...


If your Bolt is working fine, then there's no need to rush out to buy an Edge. Apparently, there are some "bumps in the road" that need to be smooth out yet. Besides, with Black Friday and the EOY, it might be a good reason to wait for price deals anyway.


----------



## pj1983 (Dec 26, 2016)

Perhaps the traditional advice for cars applies to new TiVo models:

"Never buy a new/redesigned car in its first model year".


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Sparky1234 said:


> My Bolt+ has been rock solid from day one.


My two Bolt+ were rock solid from day one. From day two... not so much.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Use it to back up your new unit. I wish I had done that with my HD instead of just sitting it on a shelf. I had to get my Bolt replaced and lost all of our Season Passes. I am going to see if I can still get them from the HD.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

UCLABB said:


> My two Bolt+ were rock solid from day one. From day two... not so much.


I must say TiVo models have improved with speed and reliability over time. I never had a TiVo die but rather age out of the program, Pioneer 810H, but used the lifetime transfer at the time to another TiVo buy. Premiere XLs, Premiere XL4 had some hard drive issues at about 5-6 years old and were upgraded for more space. Roamio Pro and Bolt+ have been rock solid performers. All are still working and on 7/24. Now that's reliability.

Heat is TiVo's biggest issue so all my TiVo's have spacers between components and are in open spaces.

Sure I would like to see TiVo be more responsive and cheaper but it's still a terrific platform for what it is designed to do.


----------

